# Blonde buffalo and butterlies



## BackroadsGal (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, I'm a newbie to the forum and wanted to jump right in and share a few of my photos. 
I've been enjoying everyone's wildlife and nature photos here on the forum, animals and nature are my favorite subjects.  I'm very much an amateur, and hope to learn all I can about photography.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 14, 2012)

Well BackroadsGal, welcome to the forum.  This is definitely a good start.  Are you looking for C&C?  A lot of folks assume that if you are posting here you are looking for a review.  Let us know - thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## BackroadsGal (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks!  Yes, any kind of C & C is welcome, I'm pretty green at photography despite being a photography buff for so long.  I'm thinking about taking classes, and eventually need to upgrade my camera, etc.  Right now I'm using a Canon Powershot.


----------



## KodakeroByHeart (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi...! I'm a new guy around here. Just wanna say that I love your pics. I have some pics of butterflies (Monarcas-sorry, I do not know their name in English) here in Mexico in their nests of migration. Should I upload them?


----------



## Notsogood (Nov 14, 2012)

The Buffalo is an amazing find. Pretty rare, are they not?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

Picture 2 is really nice. I like the upside-down view on the butterfly. Picture 3 looks out of focus to me.


----------



## ColorExperts (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow so amazing shot 3rd picture is my favorite and all pictures are great.


----------



## cool09 (Nov 14, 2012)

You need to tell us what you're using! Where's the buffalo from?


----------



## ryanparker (Nov 15, 2012)

wow, amazing shots! Such beautiful colors & details...very nice!


----------



## Posta (Nov 15, 2012)

How could I make the pics larger like the OP's, THX


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Posta, start your own thread.


----------



## KodakeroByHeart (Nov 15, 2012)

Posta said:
			
		

> Good to be here ,Im new too, there are some photos I took in South Africa, some of them were shot in a car. CC pls.
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=25745"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=25746"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=25747"/>
> ...



Those are great pics Posta...!!! I think the second and the fourth are just awesome...!!!


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 15, 2012)

The Buffalo is rare in that color. Even more rare are the White Buffalo's. This is the first blonde I have even seen. Hope it is not on a hunting reserve.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 15, 2012)

The branches kill the buffalo shot for me. However, #2 is very nice. DOF is perfect IMO.  #3 does seem a bit out of focus to me.

Good stuff and Welcome.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 15, 2012)

Posta said:


> Good to be here ,Im new too, there are some photos I took in South Africa, some of them were shot in a car. CC pls.



Welcome Posta, but most concider it rude to post unrelated photos on someone elses post, especially since you have posted these same pictures in another thread.

Welcome to TFP none the less.


----------



## BackroadsGal (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!  Right now I am greener than grass, just using a point and shoot (yeah, I know...) Canon PowerShot SX150 IS.  My plan is to upgrade to a better camera eventually, and just learn as much as I can (looking into classes).   The buffalo is at a local park in western Wisconsin, I went back there some months later, after I took that photo, there is now a blonde calf there also, will be fun to watch that one grow up and mature.  I took the photo very quickly, through a chain link fence at the park, before the buffalo got up and walked away.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

BackroadsGal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies!  Right now I am greener than grass, just using a point and shoot (yeah, I know...) Canon PowerShot SX150 IS.  My plan is to upgrade to a better camera eventually, and just learn as much as I can (looking into classes).   The buffalo is at a local park in western Wisconsin, I went back there some months later, after I took that photo, there is now a blonde calf there also, will be fun to watch that one grow up and mature.  I took the photo very quickly, through a chain link fence at the park, before the buffalo got up and walked away.



Don't worry too much about your gear just yet. There is plenty to learn that can be accomplished with what you have. Composition is something that can take years to master, for example. And that can be learned on a $5 instamatic.
Keep shootin' and postin'


----------



## Posta (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for insert the pics here,hope the OP donot mind. Because the lion is blonde too,so......


----------



## Posta (Nov 16, 2012)

I move it off


----------



## BackroadsGal (Nov 17, 2012)

That's OK Posta, no worries.


----------

